# Pokesona Question



## Marshtomp (Feb 23, 2009)

GUESS WHAT.. IM TOTALLY UNORIGINAL. I cant think of a Fursona. 
How does FA act toward people with Pokesonas? Just been wondering.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 23, 2009)

Eh, nobody really cares either way.  *shrug*  There are some people who hate on Pokemon, but they usually don't go out of their way to troll users with Pokemon-based fursonas around here.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 23, 2009)

i loathe PokÃ©mon ... but i has a PokÃ©sona ... ironic

i dont really care if people use PokÃ©sona's


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 23, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i loathe PokÃ©mon ... but i has a PokÃ©sona ... ironic
> 
> i dont really care if people use PokÃ©sona's



Ironic sir? nay, that borders on hypocrisy.


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

Do what you want, man. I don't think anyone cares either way.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 23, 2009)

eh, don't realy care.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 23, 2009)

If I had a choice between ridding of the world of AIDS, or ridding the world of Pokemon, I would choose Pokemon. Even if I was dying of AIDS, I would selflessly sacrifice my life to make the world a better place by ridding it of that fagotry forever :V .


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 28, 2009)

I has a pokemon based fursona (look in icon) but she isn't that close to the real thing XP


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pokesonas are plain stupid. Bottom line.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 28, 2009)

compare your personality to animals and see which one you're most like. And if you're to lazy, there are quizzes out there that will do it for you.


----------



## Aquin (Mar 1, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Eh, nobody really cares either way.  *shrug*  There are some people who hate on Pokemon, but they usually don't go out of their way to troll users with Pokemon-based fursonas around here.



There's really no point in trolling, honestly I'm one of the ones who hates Pokesonas, but hell, my mate has a pokesona, and so do a few of my close friends. Its a little annoying because depending on the personality of the person, i can decide whether or not to make an exception for them.


----------

